# What does your name mean?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey everyone,

Ever wonder what your name means? I found a cool website that will tell you. Check it out and report back:
http://www.behindthename.com/

NICHOLAS (m) "victory people" (Greek). Saint Nicholas was a 4th-century bishop who, according to legend, saved the daughters of a poor man from lives of prostitution. He is now known as Santa Claus, the bringer of Christmas presents. He is the patron saint of children, sailors and merchants, and Greece and Russia. Nicholas was also the name of two czars of Russia and five popes.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I already knew what mine meant, but, I have one of those obvious ones: Crystal=clear


Svadhisthana


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

KIM (f,m) Short form of KIMBERLY (feminine) or a Scandinavian short form of JOACHIM (masculine). This name can also mean "gold" (Vietnamese).

I think it means "treasure" in Chinese.

and Nicko, "the bringer of Christmas presents" suits you very well. You brought us Cheftalk!



[ May 25, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

My name is Jeffrey, and it means "good peace". That is a pretty cool website Nicko.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Nicko:

Constantine is my first name. I was named after Constantine the Great who was the last Emperor of Rome and first Emperor of Byzantium.

Alexander is my middle name and the name I use as my last name in the US. I was named after Alexander the Great who was an ancient Greek King. The name Alexander comes from two ancient Greek words. Alex, which means to protect, and aner, which means man. The combination of the two produced the name Alexander which means the "protector of men".

My real last name will be revealed only when CC reveals his identity.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Michelle means "who is like God", and my last name is one of the twelve tribes of Israel, and it also means "happy" and "fortunate" in Hebrew, both of which I am. That was a fun site!


----------



## seattledeb (Nov 5, 2000)

Debra short form of DEBORAH (f) "bee" from the Hebrew name Devorah. Deborah was the nurse of Rebecca in the Old Testament. Also in the Old Testament, this was the name of a heroine and prophetess who led the Israelites in defeating the Canaanites.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Nancy is a derivative of Ann/Anne/Hannah, meaning "grace," which I never felt really applied.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

GREGORY (m) "watchful" (Greek). This was the name of several saints including three Fathers of the Church: Saint Gregory Thaumaturgus (3rd century), Saint Gregory of Nyssa, and Saint Gregory of Nazianzus (both 4th century). This was also the name of 16 popes, including Gregory I, who was known as Gregory the Great. 

and middle name PETER (m) "rock" from Greek petros. In the New Testament the apostle Simon was called Peter by Jesus because he was to be the rock upon which the Christian church was to be built. He became the first pope. This name was also borne by Peter the Great, the czar of Russia who defeated Charles XII of Sweden in the Great Northern War in the 18th century. 

Can you tell I come from a Catholic family?


----------



## mofo1 (Oct 15, 2000)

Christopher: The patron saint of travelers.
it also stands for: He who badly needs a vacation!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My name is Ann, meaning "favour" or "grace" from the Hebrew name Chaanach. It's derived from Hannah, as nancya said. Grace doesn't apply to me either, in the context of, say, ballet dancing (like Cape Chef's darling daughters). Maybe it means the other kind of grace (as in benediction or kindliness)? 

My board name means half moon, and fits pretty well. I'm a Moon Child (Cancer) if you go in that that sort of thing. And it's the name for a curved-bladed chopping knife. Sounds so much more poetic than the Yiddish version, "hock messer".


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Pooh, your name means gold in Chinese, too. Treasure would be Bo. Pooh is close enough, though. 

Monpetitchoux means my little cabbage, litterally. But given that choux pastry is used to create such delicious things, savory and sweet (like the cream puff), I'd like to think it means my little cream puff. 

[ May 25, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]

[ May 25, 2001: Message edited by: monpetitchoux ]


----------



## shahar (Dec 15, 1999)

Shahar = "Dawn"
Shmuel = "GOD has heard"


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey Mezz, I'm a Cancer too! July 7th! When's yours?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

July 15th. I love having my birthday! I pamper myself that day and eat things I love but shouldn't (big scoop of frozen custard with lots of hot fudge!). This year I think I'll search through the board and find a recipe I'd like to make for dinner. (We'll eat in since it's a weekday this year.) That would be a lovely day!


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

My name means:
DANIEL (m) "God is my judge" from the Hebrew name Daniyel. Daniel was a Hebrew prophet whose story is told in the Book of Daniel in the Old Testament. He lived during the Jewish captivity in Babylon, where he served in the court of the king, rising to prominence by interpreting the king's dreams. The book also presents Daniel's four visions of the end of the world. Famous bearers of this name include English author Daniel Dafoe, Swiss mathematician Daniel Bernoulli, and American frontiersman Daniel Boone. 


and my last name means of the pasture..

Danielle


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Lynne is a variant of "LYNN" meaning lake in welsh.

"Tamara" is defined differently here than anywhere else I have seen. Usually it means bending reed (not!") or this site gives it's meaning as: TAMARA (f) Russian form of TAMAR. The name can also mean "spice" (Sanskrit). 


TAMAR (f) "date palm" (Hebrew). Tamar is the daughter-in-law of Judah in the Old Testament. Also in the Old Testament, this is the name of a daughter of David.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hey, Danielle! Good to see a post from you. I hope all's well with your culinary schooling and life in general.


----------

